# Mk3 facelift a while off yet



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Was at my local dealer on Sunday with my lad who's after the new A1. They haven't got any in yet and the sales guy said it was looking like December before they would have any in to just look at. Factory orders being some months beyond that.

I asked him how long before we see the facelift TT and he thought it was going to be after March 2019 before it appears - stock cars only of course. Audi is concentrating on the Q3 for the time being.

He did confirm what I'd heard elsewhere that there are airfields full of cars already made waiting to be sold in the expectation that they will pass the new emissions standards. Well obviously the factories can't be standing idle while they wait WLTP approval on each model.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

With the fake vents they can keep it.

Not sure why Audi are doing the fake tweaks - saw a new SQ5 today with fake exhausts. Audi have lost it. People don't buy these models for fake stuff.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

You will be surprised how many people buy on looks, as much as performance. This "fake" fashion is not new and all manufactures do it without exception. I personally think the fake vents add to to the WOH factor, much the same as the fixed spoiler, rear diffuser.....etc.....all of which are more for looks than outright performance. I say, well done Audi.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

That's intetesting the facelift may not now be available until March, dealer thought it would probably be this month that orders would be taken.
I also like the fake air vents


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't get my head round why it's taking so long, seems crazy. They unveiled it ages ago and took the current Mk3 off sale. Would've expected to have at least seen UK pricing/ specs confirmed by now.

I've now got a new BMW Z4 on order as I was missing my M135i and they opened their order books quicker than Audi 8)


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

There's a photograph of the facelifted model on the German Audi website, along with this:

"Note: This model is not yet configurable. The Audi TT Coupé will be available from dealers in Germany in December 2018 and will be available for pre-order at the end of November."


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

NardoTtrs said:


> You will be surprised how many people buy on looks, as much as performance. This "fake" fashion is not new and all manufactures do it without exception. I personally think the fake vents add to to the WOH factor, much the same as the fixed spoiler, rear diffuser.....etc.....all of which are more for looks than outright performance. I say, well done Audi.


Fixed rear spoiler and diffuser actually function though at certain speeds. The fake vents don't do a thing. Suppose if you like fake stuff then great, personally its not my cup of tea and stops me buying another TTS and any other model with fake parts such as exhausts. Its time to swap my TTS and sadly because of these fake parts it won't be another TT.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

For a diffuser to work it needs to be "sealed" to the ground. A diffuser on any road car will not work as there are 6" gaps each side and under the central strakes. Look on any race car and the strakes and side plates are mm from the track surface, impractical on a road car. The diffuser roof rises so pressure will start to fall but air will rush in from the side and net negative pressure will be negligible. So the diffuser is "fake" too.

The only downforce from 10kg of diffuser bolted under the back of a road car will be 10kg.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

chelspeed said:


> For a diffuser to work it needs to be "sealed" to the ground. A diffuser on any road car will not work as there are 6" gaps each side and under the central strakes. Look on any race car and the strakes and side plates are mm from the track surface, impractical on a road car. The diffuser roof rises so pressure will start to fall but air will rush in from the side and net negative pressure will be negligible. So the diffuser is "fake" too.
> 
> The only downforce from 10kg of diffuser bolted under the back of a road car will be 10kg.


TTS doesn't really have a diffuser i suppose, mine certainly doesn't look like a racing diffuser or an old F1 diffuser of 2009


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Its time to swap my TTS and sadly because of these fake parts it won't be another TT.


What alternative cars are you considering for your next car?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

AllanG said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Its time to swap my TTS and sadly because of these fake parts it won't be another TT.
> ...


Not 100% sure yet, Mercedes C class softop or coupe, S5 softop (but not been happy with Audi service or after sales so would like to go for another marque), because of the £500 road tax rule for cars over £40k potentially looking at a Golf R mk7.5 but want to see if the mk8 Golf R which is a mild hybrid is over £40k (suspect it will be as its meant to be 400bhp).

Honestly not sure as there's not a car out there at the moment I feel i want like a did with this version of the TTS. I would have another 2019 TTS if it wasn't for the poor facelift and fake vents.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like the new Sport has the old S-Line bumpers etc without the fake vents.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sport - that term makes me smile :lol: 
Lots of fake or visual only cues all over the car, how many tail pipes does 230bhp need? certainly not 2.

I like the look, makes no odds that its functional or not to me.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

*Facelift TT S-Line.*


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

I don't like it, i was not a fan of the pre-facelift TT 8S, and now even less, Audi has stray so far from the original TT, that they better can call it a Audi A3 Coupe'.
It went wrong with the TT 8J and even further with the 8S.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

3rd one is by far the best looking and best handling car of all the versions.
The MK1 just looks lame now. The front is all wrong and doesn't work, the lights were still ugly or not in keeping on the MK2 and made the car appear to squint..

Looks and aggressiveness the Mk3 has it in the bag..


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Talking of alternatives, I need to hand back my TTS in March and I'm seriously looking at a 2019 spec. Mazda MX-5 RF.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Fixed rear spoiler and diffuser actually function though at certain speeds. The fake vents don't do a thing. Suppose if you like fake stuff then great, personally its not my cup of tea and stops me buying another TTS and any other model with fake parts such as exhausts. Its time to swap my TTS and sadly because of these fake parts it won't be another TT.


Well good luck with that then cos almost every manufacturer is copying the same styles and fake parts seem to be in fashion everywhere. Unless you're intending to spend over £120k or so at which point they start to become functioning parts.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The Pretender said:


> I don't like it, i was not a fan of the pre-facelift TT 8S, and now even less, Audi has stray so far from the original TT, that they better can call it a Audi A3 Coupe'.
> It went wrong with the TT 8J and even further with the 8S.


Looks like you're in the wrong forum then.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's so true...


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm in the same mindset, gonna trade my tts in next november, was going to go for another, but the facelift looks plain ugly.

thinking golf r or merc a35 AMG for a change

but loved having my current TTS

migzy


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Honestly not sure as there's not a car out there at the moment I feel I want like a did with this version of the TTS.


I've only got a TT S-Line but I feel the same way.



F1SpaceMonkey said:


> I would have another 2019 TTS if it wasn't for the poor facelift and fake vents.


Everybody bangs on about the fake vents, but nobody seems to be worried about the other fake stuff... totally fake diffuser anyone? this isn't an F1, endurance racer or hypercar, I reckon you're delusional if you think it does anything to a TT of any flavour.

I think the TT in all its forms is as much a styling exercise as anything else, perhaps we should be a little less precious about it?

I like it and I can live with it.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed rear spoiler and diffuser actually function though at certain speeds. The fake vents don't do a thing. Suppose if you like fake stuff then great, personally its not my cup of tea and stops me buying another TTS and any other model with fake parts such as exhausts. Its time to swap my TTS and sadly because of these fake parts it won't be another TT.
> ...


+1


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> That's so true...


bu$$er me, I actually agree with you for once! :-?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

By the time it arrives the facelift will probably look spot on in the flesh. I'm not keen on some of the details but Audi are not stupid and there are bits I do like. All manufacturers are doing the same so it'll fit the "look" of its time.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I think it looks pretty bad, its a relatively smooth and minimal car, so putting all these fiddly bits on it makes them really stand out and look odd.

I think the TT could look more aggressive, especially for the TTS and RS, but not in this way.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Any thoughts about the new Mercedes A35 AMG? Similar performance figures to a TTS, and it might come in under £40,000. Not sure about the rear wing though :?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Pontypwl said:


> Any thoughts about the new Mercedes A35 AMG? Similar performance figures to a TTS, and it might come in under £40,000. Not sure about the rear wing though :?


I like the look of them. Think they announced prices recently at £35k which seems good value. If I was after a hot hatch they'd probably be top of my list! The new Audi SQ2 looks interesting too but a little more SUV like


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pontypwl said:


> Any thoughts about the new Mercedes A35 AMG? Similar performance figures to a TTS, and it might come in under £40,000. Not sure about the rear wing though :?


Or the fake vents at the back, like errm ..... the new TT.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> With the fake vents they can keep it.
> 
> Not sure why Audi are doing the fake tweaks - saw a new SQ5 today with fake exhausts. Audi have lost it. People don't buy these models for fake stuff.


Appeals to the instagram generation of fakeness :lol: Fake skin and tits, fake friends, fake holidays... may as well have a fake sportscar


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I can take or leave those rear vents, but the new front bumper on the s line is more aggressive than the current tts. Looks great!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bit more info on the facelift TT and the 20 Year Edition. What you get and when.
https://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt/20475/2019-audi-tt-revisions-range-tweaks-and-new-tt-20-years-edition

The Sport inherits the old S-line body kit by the looks of it and the new S-line and TTS get the new "aggressive" front bumper and fake vents. 
Available to order from Jan 2019.

If you go to Audi.de you can see the performance figures etc for the new models.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I could live with rear but the silver front bits and the silver skirts would have to be re-coloured for me and also if Audi continued to put on those corrosive tail pipes it is def a deal breaker. I love my MK3 TTS so I guess I may get my first MOT in over 20 years.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

so basically a new front grille and bumpers/valance, everything else looks the same...

actually daddow slightly off track, one of my tailpipes has started to rust!


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there any more news on when first deliveries are likely to appear?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm visiting the dealer on Saturday to use the configurator 
I'll have an idea hopefully when delivery is expected


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apart the fake vents (look good hovewer), don't forget the 7 gears S-tronic and the VC with new features (supposely G-force, sport mode...), and last but not the least the addtional 15 hp :mrgreen:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> apart the fake vents (look good hovewer), don't forget the 7 gears S-tronic and the VC with new features (supposely G-force, sport mode...), and last but not the least the addtional 15 hp :mrgreen:


Aren't the VC features for the TTS only?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to several audi sources VC should include new, sporty features, but I am unsure if TTS only or even TT.
Anyway, comapred with current 8S I believe the most interesting news is the 7-gear shift (as current S3 8V)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RS power dials..


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

did you note the fixed spolier on the red TTS? looks _competion-pack _equipped, a premiere for the TTS, if I am not wrong...
anyway, the VC new features seems to be the G-force, power and torque meters......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As i said RS dials...


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> according to several audi sources VC should include new, sporty features, but I am unsure if TTS only or even TT.


Still looks like the old version of the VC in the pictures and videos. I've been out in the new A1 and Q3 recently which seem to have a fully updated version of the VC with a noticeably different interface. However they've both got the new MMI Touch system so perhaps it needs to match with that?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT is hamstrung by no centre screen, A1 and A3 have a better solution which is not coming to the TT unfortunately.
MMI without the centre screen is less than half baked.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I agree...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Chip'S said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJePQ70zb44


 I like the new alloys one set looks like an evolution of the cyclones.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> TT is hamstrung by no centre screen, A1 and A3 have a better solution which is not coming to the TT unfortunately.
> MMI without the centre screen is less than half baked.


Disagree, even though I am probably in the minority. The (deliberate) minimalist design of the interior is one of the things I really like about the TT, as most manufactures rush to fill their cars with flashy screens. Have you seen the new A-class? The centre console mounted ones are borderline dangerous to use when you are on tne move. I had one in the mk 7 golf and I dont miss it one bit. Just make the VC slightly bigger and up the resolution. Oh, and make a few more controls accessible from the steering wheel


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > TT is hamstrung by no centre screen, A1 and A3 have a better solution which is not coming to the TT unfortunately.
> ...


I don't know about the perceived dangers of the A-class but I agree generally with your point.

I think it's clear that the TT being the first Audi to use the VC means that since it's design and development prior to release was in 2010-2014, it already seems outdated compared to the functionality of the more recent Audis. Unfortunately we have to live with what we have until the Mk4 (if it happens).


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Blade Runner said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > TT is hamstrung by no centre screen, A1 and A3 have a better solution which is not coming to the TT unfortunately.
> ...


+1 Same here i really like the one screen and the air con in the vents. All focused for the driver and i am happy to trade off some extra features.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I find touch screens distracting. Far better when everything is accessible via the steering wheel controls. Plus 2 screens is twice the time your eyes are taken off the road.
Two screens might look flash and impressive but in the TT I rarely long for an additional display.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Phone call today the demo has arrived.


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

More vidéos :











https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_cont ... 6zO9RH2Lpo


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Shame they didn't upgrade the virtual cockpit to the latest version the A1 is better LOL.

Audi are not exactly trying hard to get you to buy the facelift are they?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I find the touch screen unusable in my wife's Golf while driving, but it is useful sometimes.

Personally I'd rather not have it and forgo a few features, I like the minimalist look.  Nothing about the facelift interests me, except maybe an upgraded / more capable Virtual Cockpit (minor point, as any of my issues with it currently are software) but sounds like they're leaving it alone?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Havent seen the interior of the new A1 yet, but what you say makes sense.

A bit sad that they will no longer offer a manual option on the tts but that is the trend with VAG performance cars.
The entry level tt is now a much more attractive proposition with its 2 litre engine, but pretty expensive.
Still, what else are you going to buy (that represents better vfm) if you are looking for a stylish sports coupe?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It doesn't need to be touch screen, touch screen suck i agree... and i don't want one either.
But the second screen totally transforms the in car experience, i hate getting back in the R8 or TT with a single screen when I've been in the other Audi. it's just crap, no other way to say it...!

New Audis have taptic feedback, so the virtual buttons at least feel real...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > TT is hamstrung by no centre screen, A1 and A3 have a better solution which is not coming to the TT unfortunately.
> ...


I disagree as well.

I found in the RS3 that I briefly owned, that the central screen which popped up from the top of the dash was very distracting and interfered with my forward vision; I would only have the screen up when I needed to see the nav screen, else it was always tucked away. Had I owned the latest model with the VD, I doubt I would have ever had the screen up at all! So I am very glad Audi have kept this out of the TT, as I think it would ruin the driver focus of the interior. One of the things I really like about the TT interior is the lack of a central screen and I hope that continues into the mk4 or at least if they do succumb, make it an option or position it lower in the dash, out of your direct line of sight.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree about the middle screen, I haven't really missed not having one. I love the minimalist design of the TT interior and everything I need is accessible on the Virtual Cockpit. When I've been in other loaner Audis recently with Virtual Cockpit I've genuinely found the middle screen completely redundant.



daddow said:


> Phone call today the demo has arrived.


That's good news! Which dealer out of interest?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark Pred said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


That's the biggest load of bollocks i've heard in a while... The Audi screens don't come higher than the dash, nothing is obstructed unless you like seeing the windscreen wipers or centre speaker...! :? 
The screen adds, not distracts from the driver focus as you can split the info over the 2 screen and "focus" data where you need it..


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I see the additional screen (i.e. S3 for example) fancy for passenger, because on the TT the VR is visible to driver only...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> That's the biggest load of bollocks i've heard in a while... The Audi screens don't come higher than the dash, nothing is obstructed unless you like seeing the windscreen wipers or centre speaker...! :?
> The screen adds, not distracts from the driver focus as you can split the info over the 2 screen and "focus" data where you need it..


Hmmmm ..... not sure about that. A3, A4, Q2 and A1 and other models until recently.








But it does't obstruct your view.

How you can say splitting info over 2 screens focuses data makes me laugh. It does the opposite.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Just viewed the 20th anniversary edition
Unfortunately it doesn't tick enough boxes 
Think I'll wait now until the the comes on the configurator


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Black edition is now on the uk configurator.

TTS not on uk yet, but is on Audi.de


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

J400uk said:


> I agree about the middle screen, I haven't really missed not having one. I love the minimalist design of the TT interior and everything I need is accessible on the Virtual Cockpit. When I've been in other loaner Audis recently with Virtual Cockpit I've genuinely found the middle screen completely redundant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRURO Cornwall, had a look at it today looks better in the flesh, the salesman said there were two roadsters awaiting prep in stock, Trouble for me is I am still in love with my 2016 TTS V Yellow.n He also added the Black Edition will not be available in Black :x


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Salesman at Manchester told me they're in storage at the moment but expect to have a coupe in next week. Waiting for a phone call. Don't know when the 20 year roadsters will be arriving though.
Roadsters generally should be available for spec and order from 19 Jan he said.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > That's the biggest load of bollocks i've heard in a while... The Audi screens don't come higher than the dash, nothing is obstructed unless you like seeing the windscreen wipers or centre speaker...! :?
> ...


The new cars aren't like that though. The new A1 has the virtual cockpit and the second screen flows along the dashboard. I've seen one in the flesh and it looks alright to be honest (the big vent in front of the passenger is weird granted). Not as nice as I find the TT's interior but I don't really care if a car has one or ten screens as long as it's not stupid.

See here for how they're all going to look (aside form the TT  ) https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/audiu ... 07-a1.html


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Viewing the centre screen from the height of an ant is not a real world or objective view - yes thats a pun.
From the drivers seat, unless you are a dwarf, featured in the hobbit films or a child under 12 the screen obstructs nothing out of the window.

How can you focus info with dual screens? Easily, i can put the map on the VC and just see that, or i can put the car data on the VC and move the map to the centre, or i can put the car options on the centre and telephone on the VC.. i focus data where i want it...depending on my needs.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Viewing the centre screen from the height of an ant is not a real world or objective view - yes thats a pun.
> From the drivers seat, unless you are a dwarf, featured in the hobbit films or a child under 12 the screen obstructs nothing out of the window.
> 
> How can you focus info with dual screens? Easily, i can put the map on the VC and just see that, or i can put the car data on the VC and move the map to the centre, or i can put the car options on the centre and telephone on the VC.. i focus data where i want it...depending on my needs.


Clarly a load of bollocks as it doesn't coincide with my personal viewpont.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nothing in that post is a view point, it's just factual. You can measure the height of the top of the screen and the height of the dash cowling and steering wheel... or a photo from the drivers seat taken at eye level... or are some saying the steering wheel/VC also obstructs the drivers view too??


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think whether you consider the VC all you ever require or prefer a centre screen, what Audi has taken away in the TT is choice.

I think the TT was the first car to offer a digital dash - at least to the masses, possibly Lambo or Mac had one before, can't recall.

Naturally it was only a matter of time before every model going had them and I think the TT is still the only one to lack a central screen, or have something which is awkward for a passenger to use, but some like the minimalist driver only focus perhaps if it's primarily for you and you only.

I can imagine someone looking to buy a new sporty coupe and ruling out the TT if they wanted a central screen, can't imagine anyone ruling something out _because it had_ a central screen.

In an ideal world Audi would offer a choice of minimalist dash or pay extra for a second screen, maybe a passenger specific touch screen - after all, Bentley etc have options for rear passenger screens!

If using a desktop PC with two monitors had always been the default there's no way I would opt for a single screen :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Nothing in that post is a view point, it's just factual. You can measure the height of the top of the screen and the height of the dash cowling and steering wheel... or a photo from the drivers seat taken at eye level...


You mean like this one that clearly shows the screen poking up above the dash ....


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > That's the biggest load of bollocks i've heard in a while... The Audi screens don't come higher than the dash, nothing is obstructed unless you like seeing the windscreen wipers or centre speaker...! :?
> ...


Exactly. I actually owned an RS3 with the pop up screen and found it very distracting. This person constantly spouts uninformed crap. I wouldn't take too much notice of what he has to say :roll:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Nothing in that post is a view point, it's just factual. You can measure the height of the top of the screen and the height of the dash cowling and steering wheel... or a photo from the drivers seat taken at eye level... or are some saying the steering wheel/VC also obstructs the drivers view too??


I'm afraid you are missing the point. 
It is nothing to do with a display screen "obstructing" the view out of the windscreen. No-one said that.

If you have to turn your head to look at something to your left (i.e. a second screen mounted away from your eye line), then your eyes are no longer on the road. With analogue dials (or a VC) in the conventional position you only have to glance down momentarily (e.g. to check your speed) by moving your eyes only. What is going on in front of you is still within your peripheral vision so perfectly safe. However, needing to _interact_ with such (digital) displays whilst on the move is relatively new and this is where the problems start. On the TT's VC display, making simple changes isn't too bad if you know the procedure in advance (e.g. changing the music source device) but more complex tasks (e.g. entering a post code into the NAV system) can be 'tricky'.

However, trying to perform these fairly fiddly tasks on a secondary display 'somewhere to your left' can be positively dangerous (especially if it's a touch screen), and that was my original point. A control dial and associated buttons (such as in the TT) are infinitely better than a touch screen, but you would still have to take your eyes off the road to find the feature, view the options and select one. And a 3-4 second distraction is plenty long enough for you not to have noticed that the bloke in front has slammed his brakes on: Game over. Anyone who has ever had a 'near miss' trying to swat a fly whilst driving, or reach for something in a bag on the passenger's seat will know what I am talking about. Even in the TT, I still pull over if I need to enter a post code destination whilst driving. It may add a few minutes to my journey time but at least I'm still alive at the end of the process.

Looking at the new A1, the second screen - which I think is a dreaded touch screen btw - is certainly mounted in a better position than in the Golf 7.5 (for example) - i.e. higher on the dash and closer to the steering wheel - but you would still have to turn your head slightly to look at it.

Scientists and regulators have been highlighting the potential issues of certain types of 'smart screens' for some time (especially in the US) but car makers plough on regardless because they know that 'sexy tech' sells cars.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...nes-raise-safety-issues-idUSKCN0PH0BO20150707

Sure, you can (in principle) move all the 'key things' to the main VC in a two-display setup, but that is just reinforcing the importance of having all that important info straight in front of you. And the logical extension of that is just to have one very good display. Do you need two TVs in your living room?

Your passenger obviously can't help with inputting post codes or changing music options, but to me that is no big deal. The whole thing (TT cockpit) is very 'driver focused', which I like, and most people are probably on their own in their car for at least 80% of the time anyway.

Worryingly, VW is apparently planning to go "all-digital" with the mk 8 Golf (i.e. no physical switches at all for aircon settings, heated windscreen, engine mode, etc) so God knows what further issues that will bring.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I just don't get all this hate on a central screen all of a sudden.

Every car since ever up to about 5 years ago only had an option of interacting with a central screen, touch screen or not.

I don't recall all the posts about the mk1 and mk2 TT slating the RNSE for being in the middle and not directly in front of you :roll:

In previous cars I've only ever used the central screen for seeing at a glance what the audio or nav info is (although that's still been available to glance at in the small digital display between the dials for years).

When it comes to actually interacting, the only thing I've ever done on the move would be change radio / audio input. Everything else - messing with sound settings, car options, entering satnav destination etc - I've always done while stationary or left to the passenger to do, like any sane person would :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looking down or looking left makes absolutely no difference, the distraction level is 100% the same, you are still not looking at the road if that's your argument - which wasn't the argument previously. If the above were true how would the drivers of cars where the dash is only in the centre drive without crashing every other day? 2 screens simply allows crap or more data to be removed and simplifies the display or information presented to the user at any one time.

The height is not a problem as previously hinted at. Here's a picture of my R8 from the same height (i guessed at it admittedly) as the reference shot of the centre screen previously put up - i can't see anything out of the front window from this height either..!









Heres a picture of my other Audi from a real height looking forward, the dash is HIGHER than the centre screen - oh and all the real 'must see' data is actually projected on the inside of the windscreen for me so no looking down or left at all.. but thats a whole different argument too.









Maybe i need to post a reference picture of an old audi from 10years ago to prove my point of bollocks and distract from the reality of modern Audis - clearly its others spouting craps and bollocks.. idiots, unreal how far this forum has fallen.

Heres my other 'mostly daily' driver - no idea how I'm not hitting tall buildings every other day with multiple screens to look at :roll: 









It's fine to have a preference either way, but lets not make up alternate realities of safety, height or anything else. The centre screen DOES NOT in ANY way obstruct the forward view, aesthetic preferences are another thing all together.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I was hoping that the facelift TT would have the second screen, if only to be used as a map display for my passenger. We use our TT (Last of the Mk2) as our road trip car and one tiny thing putting us off the Mk3 was the fact the VC takes the maps and makes them a driver only feature. We had a MK3 on a long term test followed by an A5. The twin screen set up in the A5 offered far more info to the passenger / navigator.

Really not sure why Audi are going down the touch screen route too! It was one of the worst features in the F type, after the boot space. A trip with my mate in his Golf GTI had me even less impressed with the over sensitive, finger print covered mess sat in his dash! Give me the MMI control any day.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I never took to the pop up screen I had in the A8, the only time I used it was when I pulled in to read the paper and put the TV on, I stumbled on a pole dancing programme one time that was rather pleasing , the TTS screen is leap years ahead for navigation but I guess (you can please all of the people some of the time and some of the people none of the time but you will never please all of the people all of the time) [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## cdb (Nov 10, 2017)

minsTTerman said:


> Black edition is now on the uk configurator.
> 
> TTS not on uk yet, but is on Audi.de


Well I had been very interested in a Black Edition. Just looked at the face lifted Black Edition - HOW DISAPPOINTING! :x

The Black Edition used to be available with 19" wheels as standard but now seems only available with 20" wheels which seems ridiculous given the state of the UK roads and the poor reviews I've read of the ride quality on 20" wheels. Do Audi not listen?

Very limited choice of alloy wheels available on the configurator for the S Line and Black Edition. If I have an S Line it's silver wheels which I don't want. If I have a BE it's 20" wheels which I don't want. Oh for the pre face lift 19" Black Edition wheels! If only! The German configurator has a choice of 19" or 20" and 8 designs to choose on the S Line alone!

Oh and BE is fixed spoiler only now! I could live with that, it's the wheels that bug me.

Anyone heard or seen different?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe i need to post a reference picture of an old audi from 10years ago to prove my point of bollocks and distract from the reality of modern Audis - clearly its others spouting craps and bollocks.. idiots, unreal how far this forum has fallen.


Ha! I'm guessing that's aimed at the pics I posted. Posted purely to counter your assertion that "The Audi screens don't come higher than the dash".
These pics were taken from the current Audi configurator. AFAIK the configurator is not 10 years out of date.



Toshiba said:


> Heres my other 'mostly daily' driver - no idea how I'm not hitting tall buildings every other day with multiple screens to look at :roll:


Thank God for autopilot then.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

20" wheels are fine on my 2018 TT Coupe. The roadholding is fantastic and they are wider so should last longer.


----------



## cdb (Nov 10, 2017)

cliveju said:


> 20" wheels are fine on my 2018 TT Coupe. The roadholding is fantastic and they are wider so should last longer.


I was more worried about ride quality and to a lesser degree susceptibility to potholes.

Have you got 20" wheels and is it a jitterry ride? Thanks.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

ZephyR2 said:


> Thank God for autopilot then.


 :lol:


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I've had/got a MK3 TTS with stock 19s and then 20's. I have to say the ride difference isn't that massive - I drive in Individual with everything as dynamic except the ride witch is Comfort.

The practical differences for me are:

1. I'm more vigilant and avoid holes in the road more with 20s as the tyre profile is lower and I don't want to bang the wheel
2. Any section of concrete motorway and the tyre roar is bad on 19s and f*cking unbearable on 20s - if I had to do the M25 section from the A3 to the M23 everyday for example, I'd sell the car.

I think the 20s fill the wheel arch better then the 19 from the side and have a more aggressive stance front and rear.

Overall, I like 'em.


----------



## cdb (Nov 10, 2017)

ianle said:


> I've had/got a MK3 TTS with stock 19s and then 20's. I have to say the ride difference isn't that massive - I drive in Individual with everything as dynamic except the ride witch is Comfort.
> 
> The practical differences for me are:
> 
> ...


Thanks appreciate your experience.... useful info. The standard TT Sline and Black Edition don't have the option of adaptive dampers so I wonder if the TT standard set up is nearer your adaptive dynamic or comfort or in between?

Still can't believe only a choice of two silver wheel designs on S Line and 2 designs on BE of which one are the 10 spoke in black which in my opinion look v dated!

Not all engines are up yet presumably due to WLTP. Would all wheel designs need to go thru WLTP for emissions/economy figures which might explain current lack of wheel choice?? Or is that a red herring?


----------

